# Question about buying vsonic vsd3(s) from international website?



## angie (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

I am thinking of buying these IEMs. 

1. Can you tell me what is the difference between VSD3 and VSD3s
2. I found them 56 USD on lendmeyourears.com/mp4nation.net. Any prior experiences with these websites?
3. The shipping is free. Will I need to pay any additional custom duty etc ? Is there any other hidden charge?
4. What is the average delivery time for free shipping?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 1, 2015)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] mush have some info about it. He imported one if I am not wrong.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2015)

1. Can you tell me what is the difference between VSD3 and VSD3s
*VSD 3S is more mellow, VSD 3 has more forward vocals and seems more aggressive overall. Both sound similar, both sound great.*
VSonic VSD 3 vs VSD 3S - Initial Impressions : headphones

2. I found them 56 USD on lendmeyourears.com/mp4nation.net. Any prior experiences with these websites?
*Those are trusted websites. Been in business for international market.*

3. The shipping is free. Will I need to pay any additional custom duty etc ? Is there any other hidden charge?
*If they declare the whole amount then customs may charge duty. It varies. If you lucky, then they won't even open your package.*

4. What is the average delivery time for free shipping? 
*It varies. Always select the medium of shipping with tracking number. Fedex and private couriers will take less time, 2-3 days to a week. Indian/Normal post will take anywhere from 3 weeks to eternity (in that case say goodbye to the fellow earphones as they become pride ofsomeone else's ear).*


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> 1. Can you tell me what is the difference between VSD3 and VSD3s
> *VSD 3S is more mellow, VSD 3 has more forward vocals and seems more aggressive overall. Both sound similar, both sound great.*
> VSonic VSD 3 vs VSD 3S - Initial Impressions : headphones
> 
> ...



Can you elaborate on that 4 point more.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Can you elaborate on that 4 point more.



What is not clear ? I elaborated already.


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2015)

angie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of buying these IEMs.
> 
> ...



1. VSD3 is said to be more aggressive than VSD3S with faster punch, and people have liked VSD3 better than VSD3S, but the difference is said to be very minor, normal listener might not even notice the difference.
2. No prior experience, but i also pulled the trigger on VSD5 from lmue yesterday.  (see spoiler)
3. They usually send it as a gift, my brother ordered VSD3S from Penon Audio and he got it without any custom issues in 3 weeks (free shipping). No hidden charges, no custom duty, but some say it depends on luck, sometimes they catch the parcel, sometimes not.
4. As said above, 2-3 weeks for free shipping, 1 week if you are lucky and it gets cleared at customs without any issues, usually it spends the most time at customs office only. Paid shipping usually under a week.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/98SeDHz.jpg


----------



## angie (Feb 3, 2015)

Any idea how much custom duty gets applied if I am not lucky?
Can I refuse to pay the custom duty and get refund from the website instead?


----------



## ratul (Feb 3, 2015)

angie said:


> Any idea how much custom duty gets applied if I am not lucky?
> Can I refuse to pay the custom duty and get refund from the website instead?



not sure about that, but  [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] here i think once was charged about 100% of the product cost as duty for something <₹2k.
he quoted something like 14% for the goods under ₹2k and 41.5% for the goods above ₹2k, as i read here by: *www.techenclave.com/community/threads/need-info-on-import.171455/#post-2007360


----------



## sandynator (Feb 3, 2015)

Generally Mumbai customs at Foreign Post Office charge 41.5 % duty on products costing above 2000 INR [includes shipping + Insurance charges + 1 % landing charge]

I was unlucky one to get caught as it was pack of 2 so customs had retained it IMO.  
Did not accepted & returned it for revaluation..

Even after providing the invoice they overlook the GIFT part so had to visit then in person & get it rectified so final duty applicable was 14% 

Initially duty was 1690 including 30 rupees as postal fees later after 2 weeks it was revised to 1471 & when I personally went & argued over it was rectified to 291 including 30 rupees as postal fees.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> What is not clear ? I elaborated already.



That means they do not deliver product?


----------



## angie (Feb 3, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Generally Mumbai customs at Foreign Post Office charge 41.5 % duty on products costing above 2000 INR [includes shipping + Insurance charges + 1 % landing charge]
> 
> I was unlucky one to get caught as it was pack of 2 so customs had retained it IMO.
> Did not accepted & returned it for revaluation..
> ...


Thanks for the info. Thats a lot of hassle.  
I am not even located in Mumbai.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That means they do not deliver product?



Indian Post, I lost couple of parcels. Particularly the ones without tracking number. With tracking number there is less chance of stealing your parcel as you can check the tracking progress.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> Indian Post, I lost couple of parcels. Particularly the ones without tracking number. With tracking number there is less chance of stealing your parcel as you can check the tracking progress.



Now I have to be finger crossed since I will be getting mine parcel via the same.


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 4, 2015)

i havent used Vsonic. i was going to buy VS3DS but instead i bought Havi B3 Pro I so no info regarding the product.


Reardging payment and shipping please check again is it really in USD or SGD (in LMUR). i have bought from both site. both are good. i bought Brainwavz M4 from mp4nation (1 year ago). they shipped it to my office where i was working took 3 days. i used my canara bank debit card for payment.. 

i bought Havi B3 Pro 1 from lendmeurears in November 2014. payment method was through paypal. lendmeurears ship through Singapore post with there free shipping. they put customs declaration  sticker on top of the package, they wont write the original cost of the earphone. they put $20 on the customs declaration. (mp4nation did the same too). i read in headfi that i person used the DHL shipping and he had to pay some custom charge. regarding payment extra payment i think paypal will charge something.

 i am not sure how much exactly. i don't know how it happened i ordered on nov 3rd and they shipped on the same day. i received it on nov 6th (kerala). one issue with the tracking is after it reaches India the latest tracking update will be "Arrived at overseas". you will not get tracking details from india to your place (like from mumbai to local post office, from local post office to your house etc). the next will be "Product Delivered"

Don't forget to use the discount coupon LMEURS or in mp4nation they both have fan discount coupon. will get 5% discount. one more thing you will get one year warranty for the product but if something happened you have to sent it back to them. i really don't know how much it cost.


----------



## ratul (Feb 10, 2015)

[MENTION=82051]angie[/MENTION], I got my VSD5's today: *www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-post2200982.html#post2200982
No custom issues, no additional charges, took just one week to be in my hands, shipped on 3rd, reached mumbai on 5th, left customs on 6th, reached pune on 9th, colected today. 
I think it'd be safe for you to order from lmue.


----------

